# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) جــديــد تكرار اي تطبيق على الايفون

## البوب شريف

طريقة تكرار اي تطبيق او لعبة على الايفون تحتاج الى جليبريك
 كيفية عمل جيلبريك غير مقيد للاصدار 8.1.1 و 8.1.2
 كيفية عمل جيلبريك غير مقيد للاصدار 8.0.1 و 8.1
 عمل جيلبريك غير مقيد لنظام ال IOS 8.4
 حل مشكلة فشل جيلبريك IOS 8.3 عند التوقف على نسبة 20٪
 تحتاج الى هذه الادوات:    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الطريقة مشروحة بالفيديو :*

----------


## jinka

شكرا

----------

